# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Seleccionando un Rango de Celdas No Adyacentes

## ExcelTip

Para seleccionar un rango de celdas no adyacentes:

1.	Seleccione la celda A1, y presione 
2.	Continúe presionando 
3.	Seleccione rangos adicionales mientras continúa presionando

----------

